# 8085 sim



## Vivek788 (Oct 7, 2007)

Is there any open source 8085 sim that works on linux?


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 7, 2007)

GnuSim8085

Its in the Ubuntu Repos, If you use Ubuntu, just apt it.


----------



## Vivek788 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks man.....my classmates are gonna like it..its really useful...


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 8, 2007)

whats it exactly & whats its use?


> GNUSim8085 is a simulator and assembler for the Intel 8085 Microprocessor, in GNOME environment.


----------



## pannaguma (Oct 8, 2007)

intel 8085 is a prehistoric microprocessor, so this sim emulates the proccy, by using same hex codes, and program language. thus software emulating hardware.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 8, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> intel 8085 is a prehistoric microprocessor, so this sim emulates the proccy, by using same hex codes, and program language. thus software emulating hardware.


ok i had a slight idea about prior to our posting, but whats its practical use now


----------



## pannaguma (Oct 8, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> ok i had a slight idea about prior to our posting, but whats its practical use now


well 8085 programming is a part of 11-12th computer science syllabus, (atleast in maharashtra). and programs written on paper can be verified, coz the sim is able to emulate _*EVERY*_ part of mp8085.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 8, 2007)

8085/86 are part of Engg syllabus atleast in ECE,CSE.


----------



## amitsurana (Oct 8, 2007)

8085 being PREHISTORIC has minimum Instruction Set. So its useful in understanding mp architecture... 
its part of syllabus for CSE, ECE in 2nd year I guess..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 8, 2007)

Add I.T. to that too .. Though I don't enjoy it in particular.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 8, 2007)

Even add electronics. We have in in our 5th semester (third year)... one more year to go for me


----------



## Vivek788 (Oct 12, 2007)

we have it in 5th sem..but this s/w is not similar to the way of programmin in the kit....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 12, 2007)

Ull get free 8085 sim with "Advanced MicroProcessor" from Gaonkar.
Me too haf it in syllabus. me in 3rd yr Engg here in Kerala.


----------



## Vivek788 (Oct 15, 2007)

but that doesnt work in linux na?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

8085 is still used in simple uP controlled systems. Its not obsolete. Even 8086.


----------



## john3488 (Oct 15, 2007)

8085 is not obsolete. small embedded systems dont require a P4 to do some calculations. so a simple 8085 is able to do the job.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 16, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Ull get free 8085 sim with "Advanced MicroProcessor" from Gaonkar.
> Me too haf it in syllabus. me in 3rd yr Engg here in Kerala.


 by ramesh s gaonkar?
btw,iirc Tamil Nadu Engg syllabus got 8086 also to study.
*@Vivek788*
u can try *gnusim8085* for sim in Linux.also there are many such simulators in debian or ubuntu repositories.
*GNUSim8085* is a graphical simulator, assembler and debugger for the
Intel 8085 microprocessor.


----------

